
Ask HN: Are you scared of Cancer? - curiousgal
For many types of cancers the causes remain unknown. Doesn&#x27;t that scare you? I can&#x27;t help but think about it whoever I am making a meal.
======
Rannath
Are you a cannibal? Or did you mean whenever? In the event you are a cannibal
I have bad news about red meat.

